# Pocket Watch



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

I took this tonight, wasnt really expecting great results as I just had the cam set on auto and shot once!


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice, the carpet I guess its resting on, works very well it matches with the jewels in the movement, DoF is good, lighting is good.

Should be proud!


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks,

It was a total fluke...lol


----------

